# LID questions



## JLynn (Nov 11, 2012)

I read in Thyca's cookbook that chocolate marked "parve" is allowed since there's no dairy in it. I didn't read the ingredients well enough because after I'd had a few pieces I saw it contains salt. Darn! 
Also, is cocoa butter an allowed ingredient? Wasn't sure if it is considered dairy or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bumping this up. I don't know the answer to your questions but I am sure that someone else who has been on LID will know.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have no idea. When I think of cocoa butter, I think of lotion...not food. 

If it's not on the allowed foods list, you're better off avoiding it just to be safe.


----------

